# Mac can't connect to router



## maver1ck (May 25, 2011)

I have both mac's and PC's running on a netgear WNDR 3700. I am having problems connecting my mac's to the router. I have both an imac and macbook pro having the same problem so I know nothing is wrong with the airport card on either.

I will go days having a perfecly fine connection to the router and then it drops the signal for an extended period of time. My mac's airport does not even pick up my network and then magically comes back on. I noticed it has problems when i download bit torrents. The router is literally 5 feet from my computer. When I connect an ethernet cable my connection is fine. I tampered with manual IP addresses and security settings on the router.


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2011)

Have you gotten into the wireless router? What version of the wireless frequency (a,b,g,n or a mix of two)? Plus what wireless security are you using? How old is the wireless router?  I ask because over the years I have noticed mist Netgear wireless routers seem to give up the ghost in 2-3 years.


----------



## angelacat (Jun 29, 2011)

Try 192.168.0.1 

Or

Reset the router to factory defaults.

Connect your computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.

Reboot the computer.


----------

